# Home for the winter...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

hopefully this gets me through the winter.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is the heat on yet?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don’t think I could do it. Same job site day after day after day. Good that you have job security for awhile.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Is the heat on yet?


The heat is in the tools. 

And no, no heat. Won't be enclosed till Christmas.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You still in Texas?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> You still in Texas?


Chicago. Always Chicago.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Chicago. Always Chicago.


That’s right! What the heck was I thinking?

Last winter we did a whole house fire job. Total gut job down to the stubs. Closest thing to new construction I’ve ever done. Of course rough in was during the coldest week. Didn’t like it one bit.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

What shop are you with Fly. I miss Great Lakes Plumbing and Heating.


----------

